# Best carbon bottle cages?



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

Which are currently the best carbon fiber bottle cages out there? Or maybe not carbon...what's good?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I have run the Bontrager XXX Lite's (17 gr each) for the past 3 years. I think I have I lost 2 bottles after I hit a REALLY big bump/pothole, but otherwise no problems. I know they are spendy....mine came with my last Madone from the LBS.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Campy is the best I have used, but a total excess in spending if not a discount. The Chris King Ti cages are light and $$$ as well.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

there are no "best" carbon cages any more than there are "best" bikes, wheels, helmets, etc... It's pretty subjective.

most carbon cages perform the desired function quite well -- so buy the ones that you like, take a few minutes to install them, end enjoy...


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=211494&highlight=bottle+cages


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Let's see. A Bontrager XXX Lite is $50. A Bontrager X Lite is $16. The XXX Lite weighs 16 grams. The X Lite weighs 38.

O.K. (pencil in mouth) carry the one, um....yeah. That's about $1.50 a gram


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

Any feedback on the BONTRAGER Race XXX Lite UD Carbon Bottle Cage? They have a disclaimer that they're only for smaller bottles (591 ml) and not for off-road use, mind you I'm a roadie, but I wonder of a bottle could pop out if I hit a bump or something?


----------



## tnsdoc (Jul 11, 2005)

Arundel cages are nice; not too expensive and hold your water bottles like a demon.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Arundel's are good. I have the PRO cage that Shimano sells, it holds the bottle great and bottle goes in and out easliy and is relatively cheap LOL as far as carbon bottle cages go. Also the Serfas ones are pretty good too


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

best for the money? or best regardless of price?

best for the money = ebay carbon fiber cages, 2 for $24. every design, even sideloader. in a blind test, you cannot tell the diff between those and $60 cages.

best regardless of price = i dont know, i'm not paying $50 for a freaking water bottle cage.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I know what carbon cage I wouldn't recommend: The Profile Karbon Lite cage. They launched my Polar, Camelback, and Specialized bottles any time I hit even the smallest of bumps on the road, which did NOT endear me to the group that I usually I ride with. They are light and pretty looking, but expensive and ineffective in doing what they're made to do.

I'm now using King Titanium cages. They're practically bombproof, and they work!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the Performance Forte' Zeta cages. They're fine. Tastes great - less filling.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I run the Performance Theta and they also work well, no complaints.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Arundel Mandible.

Jeff


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

tacx tao non carbon.

PBK

Chad


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

I picked up two Blackburn carbon cages from tree fort bikes for my new Scott CR1.

http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222358139/553/Blackburn-Camber-CF-Carbon.html

They are 32g and available in gloss or matte finish. They automatically price match so that made them only $34/ea. They seem to work really well and the matte finish matches the other carbon bits on my bike, so they get an A+ from me.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

How about the Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Cage at 25 grams, I like the white color, goes with my frame...how do they grip the bottles? Better than the XXX? comparable to the Andurel Mandible?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheap ones off of ebay. You can get 2 for $25.00 or so and they are as light and stiff as any out there. Don't waste your money on anything else.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

BikeFixer said:


> Arundel's are good. I have the PRO cage that Shimano sells, it holds the bottle great and bottle goes in and out easliy and is relatively cheap LOL as far as carbon bottle cages go. Also the Serfas ones are pretty good too


Glad to hear that, as I just ordered a couple of PRO's from Art's Cyclery at a very nice price. I was leery, since I couldn't find any reviews... 
I can't wait! (now if I can find the time to build up the frame they're going on :lol: )


----------



## dominicisi (Oct 21, 2009)

raymonda said:


> Cheap ones off of ebay. You can get 2 for $25.00 or so and they are as light and stiff as any out there. Don't waste your money on anything else.


+1
I have them on my bikes, my friend's bikes, my girlfriend's bike, they've never let us down.


----------



## fitzdawg (Jan 5, 2008)

I stumbled across some Bell carbon water bottle cages in the clearance section at my local Wal-Mart. They were originally $29 and were marked down to $19, but when I passed them under the price finder they came up for $1. I figured that they probably weren't as good as true brand name stuff, but it's hard to beat $1. I bought the two that I was able to find, and they have performed their function flawlessly. The ironic thing is that a few weeks later they were re-stocked in the bike section again for $29.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Another vote for Arundel! I have been using them on bad roads for years and never lost a bottle. There is a reason they haven't changed the basic design in years...it works very well.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

+1 for China made ebay one's, best deal around.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Joemero said:


> How about the Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Cage at 25 grams, I like the white color, goes with my frame...how do they grip the bottles? Better than the XXX? comparable to the Andurel Mandible?


I'm getting those for my new build. Hope to have it ready by the end of the week.


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

*Any one with a bottle in it*

Do not run a carbon bottle cage without a bottle in it. These cages have huge surface areas and catch massive amounts of wind. You're better off with a tubular stainless steel cage if you run two cages and one of them is empty most of the time.

Otherwise, get one that's easy to get the bottle in and out of. Static weight doesn't matter.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

skizzle86 said:


> +1 for China made ebay one's, best deal around.


Yep, the high dollar ones are probably made by these folks anyway, no sense paying and extra $40 to have a name brand sticker put on one.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

This may be blasphemy, but can you really tell the difference between a 25g water bottle cage and a 50g water bottle cage? 

Especially once you drop 1000g full water bottle into them?


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

looking on flea bay it appears the cheapest carbon cages are $40. / pair + shipping?
anyone know of a better deal?

http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I picked up some Bontrager composite cages a while back. They're not carbon, but they're cheap, light and hold a bottle...


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

Brad the Bold said:


> This may be blasphemy, but can you really tell the difference between a 25g water bottle cage and a 50g water bottle cage?
> 
> Especially once you drop 1000g full water bottle into them?


 well your missign the point, at the end of the ride when the bottles are empty and your legs are spent that extra 25g is a killer : ) 
I just like the look of Carbon and it's durable, won't crack after a while like Nylon. At 230 pounds 25 grams means nothing to me


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Arundel Mandible*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4589731859/" title="Arundel Mandible by Nate Griffin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/4589731859_615d231082.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Arundel Mandible"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4590347408/" title="Arundel Mandible by Nate Griffin, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/4590347408_20d00142ec.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Arundel Mandible"></a>


----------



## fitzdawg (Jan 5, 2008)

draganM said:


> looking on flea bay it appears the cheapest carbon cages are $40. / pair + shipping?
> anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


In all seriousness, check you local Wal-Mart and Target. At various times I have seen Bell carbon cages in both stores. Regular price is $19.99, and since there is pretty much no way a $20 water bottle cage will sell well in Wal-Mart, you can find them on clearance eventually. I bought two of them a few months ago on clearance at Wal-Mart for $1 each. The listed of weight of 28 grams is right on according to my digital scale too. I know that Bell isn't exactly a fancy name, but the ebay specials are pretty much the same.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Click on TCR pic link in my sig. I have been real happy with these carbon cages for years. The mtb has King ti cages on it though.


----------



## dxdgenert (Jun 19, 2008)

Arundel Dave-O for me. Never ejected a bottle, yet.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

draganM said:


> looking on flea bay it appears the cheapest carbon cages are $40. / pair + shipping?
> anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


I'm not sure why you can't find cheaper ones on ebay. There a many carbon fiber cages for under $12.00. Just type in water bottle cages, list highest to lowest, buy now-200 hits per page and go to page 3 and 4.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

$2.50 plus $10.00 shipping, ebay special. Campy knock off and strong like bull.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am sorry, but, is there any reason for a carbon bottle cage? 

I am confronted with buying a bottle cage and my LBS only has CF cages for $60-$100. 
From what I have seen and heard, you are paying for the appearance of CF (which is often scrap) housed in clear plastic resin. I think it is like buying a plastic bottle cage.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Dajianshan said:


> I am sorry, but, is there any reason for a carbon bottle cage?
> 
> I am confronted with buying a bottle cage and my LBS only has CF cages for $60-$100.
> From what I have seen and heard, you are paying for the appearance of CF (which is often scrap) housed in clear plastic resin. I think it is like buying a plastic bottle cage.


yep, it is. No need for CF cages at all. Unless you want the absolute lightest you can get, and the look of it matches your frame. If your frame is aluminum, go with plastic/aluminum cages. i'll stick with my 2x18g CF cages for $24 shipped.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Picked up a scale today.  

23.3gr per cage and 7gr for the bolts per cage. I have yet to lose a bottle...even on the crap San Fernando Valley streets.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-PCS-CARBON-BICYCLE-DRINK-BOTTLE-CAGES-HOLDERS-D2-/280535575010?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41513929e2


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

AvantDale said:


> Picked up a scale today.
> 
> 23.3gr per cage and 7gr for the bolts per cage. I have yet to lose a bottle...even on the crap San Fernando Valley streets.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-PCS-CARBON-BICYCLE-DRINK-BOTTLE-CAGES-HOLDERS-D2-/280535575010?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41513929e2


What kind of bottles? Polar 24oz, Camelbak Podium?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> best for the money? or best regardless of price?
> 
> best for the money = ebay carbon fiber cages, 2 for $24. every design, even sideloader. in a blind test, you cannot tell the diff between those and $60 cages.
> 
> best regardless of price = i dont know, *i'm not paying $50 for a freaking water bottle cage*.


+1. Unless I'm earning money from riding bikes, I'll pass on those $50 bottles. I'd rather use that $50 towards better chains.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

There are two styles of Bell carbo cages at the local Sports Authority.But they haven't put them on sale yet. I'll have to check Walmart.

A friend bought at Sports Authority.... FYI the Bell logo comes right off with a little fingernail polish remover.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Joemero said:


> What kind of bottles? Polar 24oz, Camelbak Podium?


Podium, Trek, Spesh, Elite made Cervelo ones...all fit fairly secure.


----------

